# مطلوب شريك ممول لمشروع عالمي



## hany5 (9 يناير 2014)

:sm3:
مطلوب شريك ممول لمشروع عالمي ممتاز وبأرباح رائعة المشروع قائم حاليا لكن بحاجة للمزيد من التوسعات التمويل المطلوب في حدود مبلغ (خمسة و عشرون ألف دولار أمريكي ) ويتم التمويل علي دفعات والمشروع أرباحة ممتازة وبعقود قانونية موثقة ومضمونة مع الشركاء وبكافة الضمانات القانونية التي تضمن حق كل الأطراف كما انة لدينا كافة الأوراق و المستندات القانونية الموثقة و المعتمدة الخاصة بالمشروع والتي تثبت خبرتنا في ذلك المشروع لمن يرغب في ان يتاكد منها من الشركاء قبل المشاركة بشرط التزام الجدية والمصداقية كما تتوفر لدينا الخبرة الكافية في ذلك المشروع والتي تمتد لعدة سنوات للمزيد من المعلومات نرجو الاتصال بهاتف رقم 00201221561606
أو أيميل [email protected]


----------

